# عرض تقديمي عن Audit



## احمد ابو جلال (20 مارس 2009)

الزملاء الافاضل
اتشرف بتقديم العرض التقديمي التالي الذي يوضح عملية التدقيق علي انظمة الايزو
والعرض من اعداد المهندس عصام شمس الدين رئيس وحدة تأهيل النظم بالهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة ومن كبار رجال التدقيق في مصر 
فجزاه الله عنا خيرا
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13439612/-18001
مع العلم بان العرض مجرد توضيح او توعية فقط وليس دورة lead auditor وهو ما سيكون لي معكم فيه مشاركة كاملة أخري ان شاء الله
و الله من وراء القصد
احمد جلال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك أخي أحمد
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوميرة (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..... والاجمل منه النملة والادارة هههههه في غاية الروعة


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى 0000000000


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرأ جزيلاً و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الزنزبارى (3 مارس 2014)

مجهود مشرف الله ينور ياباشمهندس


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (8 مارس 2014)

شكرأ جزيلاً و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

